# Doubts..



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Hi all here sum news pics of my fish.
I thought it was a Spilo.
But there is sum doubt on our dutch forum .....

Sorry for dark pics but the fish is skitish..
Ill try to get a better one and post it.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You need clearer pics for a better look. Can't really tell what kind.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Please follow this link for Photo ID help.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Please follow this link for Photo ID help.


 Im very sorry frank








but i was so exicted hihi 
i will get u a btter one!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

NP, P's still have the same effect on me everytime I find one in a pet store. Never can seem to stay away from them or desire to buy 1 that catches my eye.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Ok frank got a much clearer pic now.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Id say s.sanchezi. But a more lighter shot of the tail would help.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

IMO it reseambles S.Irritans


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The eye color would be yellow if S. irritans. Your fish looks like it has red eyes, elongated, probably S. elongatus. The tail (I lightened it up more) does appear to be "V" shaped. The photo is still not the best.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

hastatus said:


> The eye color would be yellow if S. irritans. Your fish looks like it has red eyes, elongated, probably S. elongatus. The tail (I lightened it up more) does appear to be "V" shaped. The photo is still not the best.


it has red eyes indeed.

So can i suggest it is a s.elongatus?

My fish defenitly looks the same as the upper fish on the following pic.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

I assure you it is NOT S.Elongatus







. feel free to believe that if you want but you will be dissapointed. I figured the red in the eyes was caused by the flash. apparently not.

Post a better pic.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

PiranhaMaster said:


> I assure you it is NOT S.Elongatus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 R U doubting frank?????








lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nothing wrong if he doubts me. It only matters if YOU doubt me. The rest are opinions. As I said above a better photo would help. My opinion remains that it *probably* is S. elongatus. Key word in BOLD. The eye color is one factor, the elongated body shape is another. A clearer photo would show the body markings and gill blemish.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Nothing wrong if he doubts me. It only matters if YOU doubt me. The rest are opinions. As I said above a better photo would help. My opinion remains that it *probably* is S. elongatus. Key word in BOLD. The eye color is one factor, the elongated body shape is another. A clearer photo would show the body markings and gill blemish.


i dont doubt u frank.
not at all!









Better pic is coming up!


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

I agree with piranhamaster, that is not an elong


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks like S. elongatus to me.


----------

